# [Aldor][Allianz] Suche jemandem zum Werben



## Lunaee (22. Februar 2017)

*Elune Adore, liebe Leser/innen*​ 

Nachdem ich nun 4 Wochen versucht habe den verlorenen Hippogryphen zu bekommen, jedoch stets daran gescheitert bin, habe ich nach einer Alternative gesucht, die zu meiner Nachtelfe passt und die ich dann auch fix gefunden habe: Der Smaragdgrüne Hippogryph

Dafür muss ich jedoch nun jemandem finden, den ich Werben kann.

 

*Was suche ich also?*

Ich suche jemanden den ich Werben kann

 

*Was muss derjenige tun?*

Mir geht es nicht um die Spielzeit, sondern um ein Reittier. Der geworbene muss sich also bereit erklären das er für zwei Monate World of Warcraft bezahlen möchte damit ich am Ende das Reittier bekomme. Zudem (ich bin mir nicht sicher) wird derjenige wahrscheinlich dann in der Allianz auf "Die Aldor" landen, also auf der Seite wo auch mein Charakter spielt.

 

*Was bekommt derjenige dafür?*

Ich kann bestimmt mit einer netten Gilde helfen, genauso helfe ich dir auch so im Spielalltag gerne. Falls du Gold oder sonst etwas möchtest dann schreib mir einfach privat eine Nachricht, ich denke das man sich da schon einig werden könnte.

 

*Wie kann ich dich Kontaktieren?*

Schreib mir einfach hier im Forum eine Nachricht oder schick mir Ingame eine Post falls du einen zweiten Acc starten möchtest.

Meine Battlenet ID werde ich hier offen nicht herausgeben, da dort mein echter Name zu finden ist.

 

Nun hoffe ich auf eine positiven Rückmeldung und allen Lesern ein weiterhin spannendes Abenteuer in Azeroth!

 

 

Ishnu Alah,​ ​*Lunaee*​_(Ingame werde ich aber Lunaê geschrieben, nur ist das ê im Forum im Namen hier nicht erlaubt)_​


----------

